# Plot progression: Imagery, Description, or Dialogue?



## KellInkston (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you have any preference on how you as a writer (or a reader enjoying someone's work) deal with the progression of the plot stylistically? It's possible to use imagery, description, or dialogue to do the job right, but different people have different tastes. Saying "A mix is best" isn't allowed here, I want to discuss which you would choose were you to only have one.

So what will it be for you? A story that just describes people talking and relaying messages? A (probably) much more theoretical story filled with nothing but imagery? How about a story in which everything is relayed purely in dialogue?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## EmmaSohan (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not sure how to answer this, and of course everyone is going to say mix. I prefer dialogue. I like dialogue. If I have a section with no dialogue, I am usually just speeding through a part of the plot because I thought I couldn't write interesting dialogue.

But a lot of my story can be what is happening in my MC's head. I'm in first person present. Does that count as dialogue? Description?

And an action scene, that has to be mostly description, right? Are you sure I can't answer _"_mix"?


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 6, 2015)

As this is only a discussion, I think it's fair we challenge our definitions a bit. So for this we shouldn't say "mix" and just discuss how a certain form of prose could serve the whole bill.


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 6, 2015)

For a novel length story, I think both dialogue and imagery are needed. Which is used can convey where the story is in the plot arc and what is going on. For example, an emphasis on imagery implies a protagonist fighting against an impersonal or non-human force. A story might start with a loner hero (imagery) who finds allies (dialogue) but who must ultimately triumph alone (imagery).

For a short story, I think you have to pick one. In that case, I would normally pick dialogue if left to my own devices.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Apr 11, 2015)

I as a reader, so probably as a writer too prefer description over dialogue to advance a story. I do like to see how the characters assess and work through solving a problem through dialogue, but them I need to see them put it into action. I don't want to have them talk about what will happen or what they did. I want to see them do it. The description makes me feel like I am part of the adventure, whereas dialogue can sometimes feel like eavesdropping.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't understand why "a mix" isn't an option.  The core of the plot progression comes from description, naturally.  However, it's pretty poor progression if the dialogue doesn't reflect it.


----------



## TKent (Apr 14, 2015)

Certainly there are stories out their that use all description and some that use all dialog. They are not common but stylistic choices that some brilliant, boundary pushing authors have used well.

But, that said, in general, if I read only (or pages of) dialog without any description/exposition, I lose the connection with the setting and the characters. What are they doing? How are they interacting with their environment? To say, "fine" and look away with a frown on your face is a lot different than saying "fine" while looking someone in the eye with a smile. I want to know whether the character is furrowing their brow, sighing, tapping their foot nervously under the table, or picking lint off of their sweater. And I love in first person POV to know the speaker's thoughts which can sometime be completely opposite their words.

All description goes the other way for me. I love being told stories, and frankly, I'm quite happy with plenty o' description and exposition. BUT, part of the experience for me is to "be" the character and experience the world in the way the character does. That means in a romance, I want to engage in flirtatious dialog with the romantic interest, if I'm a detective in a mystery novel, I want to use dialog to uncover information, (I always loved Columbo's interrogation methods, he'd talk forever and end the conversation then ask that 'one more question' that was his 'money' question).

Anyway, unless you have a very specific reason for ONLY advancing plot with dialog or description that is an artistic choice that makes sense, then why choose just one.

ETA:  In my first sentence I said they are not 'common' and in fact, that is probably not even true. There are many stories that I can think of that have little dialog but it was a conscious decision that made sense for the story.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 14, 2015)

Well since we have to choose and can't mix.... Dialogue 

Painting a word picture is freaking difficult and I'm no Picasso or Shakespeare. 

However, we underestimate how much human beings actually talk. Most of the 'fluff' or 'stuff that's not important' gets cut out nowadays.

I would enjoy writing a novel or book that developed the world and advanced the story solely by the words spoken from the characters. I just think it would be easier.


----------



## escorial (Apr 14, 2015)

for some reason i always keep coming back to this book..Firmin..Adventures Of A Metropolitan Lowlife..Sam Savage...covers your angle with clarity and depth in as much as a third person most of the way through....a magnificent writing achievment in my opinion


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 14, 2015)

I could see myself reading a novel that contains no dialogue. There are other ways the characters could communicate (grunts, body language, facial expressions, objects, et cetera). In fact, I'd find such a story pretty darn intriguing, if written well! A story of different species, for instance. Or characters who find their communication separated by language barriers, such as a lack of vocal chords.

I most likely wouldn't be able to sit through an all-dialogue novel, though. Unless the author wields the dialogue so well that I forget I'm reading dialogue and become immersed what's being said (H.G. Wells' _The Time Machine_ comes to mind).

Given the choice, I'd choose the visual aspect of storytelling over the auditory aspect of it, I suppose! :encouragement:


----------



## TKent (Apr 14, 2015)

Doh! sorry, read the question wrong. Just realized that a mix isn't allowed. I would definitely not choose dialog alone as a personal choice if I had to choose.



> Saying "A mix is best" isn't allowed here, I want to discuss which you would choose were you to only have one.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 23, 2015)

I choose to use narrative to drive the story forward. And in my narrative I use all tools available to me: Imagery, description, dialogue, setting, characterization, theme, etc. I don't prefer one over the other any more than a carpenter prefers one tool over another. Each has its place. After all, you can't build a house with just a hammer, or just a saw.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Apr 23, 2015)

As a reader, I do prefer a mix. Variety is usually the best way to go about things. As a writer I prefer imagery or description, but find dialogue to be more effective and concise.


----------

